# Lowering & Rubbing



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

Just lowered my S14 with some coilovers, but now the front wheels rub the frame right behind the fender.

I was just curious as to what people do to prevent this (if anything)


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

get lower offset wheels or buy spacers for your stockers


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

They are not rubbing when I turn, but when I hit a bump. more specifically when the suspension moves more than an 1".

Not sure if any of you have had your wheel liners off, but there is a frame rail running only an 1" above the fender lip. To get the wheels from hitting that over bumps or cornering, I would have to raise the car up. Sort of defeats the main purpose for installing the coilovers.


----------



## alkemyst (May 21, 2004)

MagnaDyne said:


> They are not rubbing when I turn, but when I hit a bump. more specifically when the suspension moves more than an 1".
> 
> Not sure if any of you have had your wheel liners off, but there is a frame rail running only an 1" above the fender lip. To get the wheels from hitting that over bumps or cornering, I would have to raise the car up. Sort of defeats the main purpose for installing the coilovers.


How low did you go? I lowered mine S14 about 1.5" in the front and about a half inch in the back...only about 1" of wheel gap which I personally think looks the best. 

Still too much lowering on the S14 is a bad thing for performance. If going for looks, things will hit and rub. I love blasting over railroad crossings and dips as Joe TypeR has to slow to a crawl to cross them.

I get some inner fender liner rubbing on high speed cornering (turning left only it seems), but nothing out of the ordinary.

I am running a 17x8" wheel +30mm with 235/45's (AVS100ES Yokohamas), I am switching to 235/40's Goodyear Eagle GS-D3's (I swore off Goodyear once during my 88 Mustang GT days with Gatorback VR's that cost me about $300 every few months in tires...the GS-D3 seem like a perfect tire though, I only know one person with them remotely and they swear they'd never change)


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks alkemyst
Being that they are coilovers with true hight adjustment I don't really know how low I went. I have jacked them up from the first time I put them on though. Right now it sits with the wheels right at the lip of the fender. Pretty much no gap.
The main point was to lower the car, but I didn't want to loose performance from it. I am not a big fan of show cars, and I wasn't looking to make mine one. :thumbdwn:

So, it sounds like if I take it up a bit more I should be ok.

Here is a really good example of how my car is sitting now...


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

nothing wrong with that at all


----------



## alkemyst (May 21, 2004)

MagnaDyne said:


> Thanks alkemyst
> Being that they are coilovers with true hight adjustment I don't really know how low I went. I have jacked them up from the first time I put them on though. Right now it sits with the wheels right at the lip of the fender. Pretty much no gap.
> The main point was to lower the car, but I didn't want to loose performance from it. I am not a big fan of show cars, and I wasn't looking to make mine one. :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


That's low.

My 98 SE sat about 27.125" in the front and 26" in the rear (center of wheel well to ground) stock.


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

@ Boosted - I know it looks nice, but it rubs like crazy. If people actually race & drive with their S14's that low, I would love to know how they do it.

@ alkemyst - I will have to check those measurements on mine, and try to set it up that way. That helps a lot, thanks


----------



## Zenki95 (Oct 17, 2005)

MagnaDyne said:


> @ Boosted - I know it looks nice, but it rubs like crazy. If people actually race & drive with their S14's that low, I would love to know how they do it.
> 
> @ alkemyst - I will have to check those measurements on mine, and try to set it up that way. That helps a lot, thanks



Pretty sure they are using the 20mm overfenders. Gives 20mm more clearance for wider wheels and or slammed cars. Gotta love the wide body.


----------

